# bookssss



## Jelly (Mar 29, 2010)

talk about some books
not hard

i know you'll fuck this up _somehow_

So, I went to get my textbooks for animraration crassu and I dragged my friend by the back of the head around the bargain book section. To my delight, I found "The Stuff of Thought" by Steven Pinker and "The Man Who Mistook His Wife for a Hat" by Oliver Sachs on sale. So I boughted dem. And I'll be reading the first, and re-reading the second (I read it before by breakan lawsu). 

My linguistics professor always talked about how cool Steven Pinker is. And this one time when I went to a presentation on anti-Darwinism at university, a fat retard with a brain the size of a gorilla dick was all "ILL ASK YOU THE SAME QUESTION I ASKED STEVEN PINKER: SHOULD WE JETTISON GOD?" name droppinnnnnnnn
so he must be solid
if some retard asked him a dumb question and apparently wanted to heavily kiss him with much tongue

So, oh boy! I hope this book is good. Has anyone ever read it? Is it good? Thanks!


----------



## Takun (Mar 29, 2010)

I got done reading a collection of short stories by Bukowski recently.  It's amazing how many different ways a guy can be a drunk asshole writer with no money.

I've never read Pinker but I'm pretty sure some of his stuff (looking on wikipedia I think it was from The Language Instinct) was referenced in my psych lab last year.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 29, 2010)

Right now I'm working on Jurrasic Park, although I might take a break from it since it's been pretty hard for me to get interested enough in it.  I grew up with the movie though, so I gotta at least try.

I'm also getting into a collection of Celtic myths, pretty good so far.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 29, 2010)

Jelly, those aren't proper books.
-whacks with WARRIOR CATS!!2!-





I wish more of my friends liked going into book shops with me.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 29, 2010)

Always, all the time I go to the library, I get a HANKERIN and check out a whole bunch and then sit around and read a few and then return the rest but I can't stop.

Right now I am in the middle of 4: _V._ (Chronologically reading Pynchon, hopefully _Inherent Vice_ will be out in paperback when I'm done. Don't like dust jackets.), _Flicker_ by Theodore Roszak which is a mystery all about the movies!, That Anonymous Manifesto which is hard to get through since the guy is all down on *fat ugly people with simple minds*, and _The Woman with the Flying Head and Other Stories by Kurahashi Yumiko_ which is really cute 

âˆ§ï¼¿âˆ§ã€€ ï¼ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£
ã€€ã€€   ï¼ˆÂ´âˆ€ï½€ï¼‰ï¼œã€€ã‚ªãƒžã‚¨ãƒ¢ãƒŠãƒ¼
 ã€€ã€€  ï¼ˆã€€  ã€€ï¼‰   ï¼¼ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿
ã€€ã€€   ï½œï½œã€€|
ã€€ ã€€ ï¼ˆï¼¿_ï¼‰ï¼¿ï¼‰


----------



## Attaman (Mar 29, 2010)

Reading "The Rape of Europa" right now for class, interesting book but about as slow as watching paint dry (and not that fancy fast drying paint either).

Just read Sourcery too.


----------



## Altamont (Mar 29, 2010)

Re-reading Stephen King's Dark Tower series at the moment (absolutely genius, by the way.)

As for current "fiction", I'm reading a book called Only Revolutions by Mark Z. Danielewski. Though it isn't so much fiction as it is an epic viusal post-modern art poem that it so hard to descibe I'll just leave it at this: A book about two-immortal teens that craeen across America, from the Civil War to the 2060s, while also providing an allegory to our nation itself.

Weird, right?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 29, 2010)

Only Revolutions made me nauseous so good on ya if you got past page 30


d(' . ')b


----------



## Stawks (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm really into Vonnegut.

That's all, really.

Also I plan to actually read Infinite Jets someday. Right now it's one hell of a paper weight, though.


----------



## Bando (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm reading 1984 right now, just about finished. Then to finish up Return of the King. :3


----------



## Altamont (Mar 29, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Only Revolutions made me nauseous so good on ya if you got past page 30
> 
> 
> d(' . ')b


 
I'm at about page 67 on both sides  And I'm a huge fan of all things esoteric and strange, like finnegan's Wake and the like, so I love it 

But yeah, I can definitely see how that book could turn some people off, lol.


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 29, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I'm reading 1984 right now, just about finished.



Amazingly, I haven't found this anywhere... Might just have to order it online...

I'm finishing reading His Dark Materials by Phillip Pullman. Easily the best books I've read.


----------



## Altamont (Mar 29, 2010)

Sponge Cat said:


> Amazingly, I haven't found this anywhere... Might just have to order it online...
> 
> I'm finishing reading His Dark Materials by Phillip Pullman. Easily the best books I've read.


 
Really? I personally couldn't even finish the first one, but to each his own 

I just acquired the entire Ender's Game series by Orson Scott Card; any good words about it?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 29, 2010)

Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance


----------



## Stawks (Mar 29, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance



This is just the best book.


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 29, 2010)

Altamont said:


> Really? I personally couldn't even finish the first one, but to each his own


I gotta say so far the second one is the best.



> I just acquired the entire Ender's Game series by Orson Scott Card; any good words about it?


I read the first one one and thought it was great. A lot of my friends like it too. Maybe I'll read the series once I'm done with what I'm reading now.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 30, 2010)

Altamont said:


> I'm at about page 67 on both sides  And I'm a huge fan of all things esoteric and strange, like finnegan's Wake and the like, so I love it
> 
> But yeah, I can definitely see how that book could turn some people off, lol.



I wanted to like it

I like postmodernism I like pretentious shit


But it was 2 MUCH 2 FAST


I will give it a chance later I'm sure


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 30, 2010)

Nope


----------



## Kipple (Mar 31, 2010)

VALIS by PKD.

The Empire never ended.

There is not enough love for Philip K. Dick.


----------



## Azure (Mar 31, 2010)

Reading The Dome. It's pretty exhausting.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 31, 2010)

I've recently finished re-reading Oswald Mosley's autobiography and I've got a couple of chapters into 20,000 Leagues under the Sea.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 31, 2010)

Reading Bruce Campbell's autobiography right now. I have about 3-4 other books started that I put down for other books. xX Despite that I am going to read the best of H.P Lovecraft next. Love me some horror.

Though that shitty dimestore werewolf novel is tempting. Haha. Werewolf-ism is a STD in that book. It's hilarious. Though werewolf rape is hot.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 31, 2010)

Has anyone here read "The Practice Effect" by David Brin?  My favorite book, it reminds me too much of what life might be like if the real world was an MMORPG.

Currently reading:  The Hobbit (can't believe I never got around to this one earlier)


----------



## Dasaki (Mar 31, 2010)

*Book Prefrences?*

Favorite genra(s)?
Favorite Author(s)?
Book(s) your curently reading?
Prefrence between paperback and hardback? 

I have to say I prefer fantasy books myself, with a bit of sci-fi in the mix occasionaly.
At the top of my list would have to be Mercedes Lackey. I also love Terry Pratchet's Discworld series.
Im curently reading Lackey's "Dragon Jousters" series.
I know hardback is supposed to last longer then paperback, but while the cover stays solid I always seem to have the internal binding fail on my in half the time it takes even an abused paperback to lose its cover. Not to mention the price and size diference. I'm sticking to paperback if I have the choice myself.

Also, can anyone recomend another auther with work similar to Lackey? I'm running out of books at the library.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Book Prefrences?*

Nonfiction.
Don't have any.
I switch between reading books. 
Hardback, and I'll pay the extra price.


----------



## Beta_7x (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Book Prefrences?*

Any fiction interests me, fantasy is nice from time to time, and anything with Tom Clancy I own.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Book Prefrences?*

Mystery
Mario Puzo
None
Hardback.


----------



## Kusatsu (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Book Prefrences?*

Crime fiction mostly.


----------



## Browder (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Book Prefrences?*

Favorite genre:Well Written. That's all I ask.
Favorite Author(s):Clive Barker, Neil Gaiman, Neil Schusterman, Christopher Isherwood, Jhumpa Lahiri, Chuck Phalaniuk,Gregory Maguire, Mark Twain, Tad Williams, terry Pratchet...the list goes on.
Book(s) your curently reading?:Lowboy.
Prefrence between paperback and hardback?: Whichever addition has all the bells and whistles. If my book could have had illustrations by the other than by god, I want them.


----------



## Azbulldog (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Book Prefrences?*

Fiction, fantasy
None
The Amber Spyglass (Personal), Animal Farm (School)
Hardback, paperback gets all bent and messed up.


----------



## Stawks (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Book Prefrences?*

Science Fiction
Kurt Vonnegut, Jr. / William Gibson / Neal Stephenson
Guns, Germs, and Steel by Jared Diamond / The Messenger by Daniel Silva (for school. It's shit.)
Paperback, easily.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Book Prefrences?*

I like historical fiction, myself.  Or mystery/crime.
And in paperback.  Cheaper, and I prefer the feel.  Sounds strange, I know.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Book Prefrences?*



Dasaki said:


> Favorite *genres*(s)?
> Favorite Author(s)?
> Book(s) your *currently* reading?
> *Preference* between paperback and hardback?
> ...



Don't even try to convince me you like books with that grammar, picture books for 5 years child don't count.

Also, Writer's Bloc is where it's supposed to be.


----------



## Browder (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Book Prefrences?*



Ibuuyk said:


> Don't even try to convince me you like books with that grammar, picture books for 5 years child don't count.
> 
> Also, Writer's Bloc is where it's supposed to be.



That was cruel and pointless. Being able to read does not mean that one is able to write.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Book Prefrences?*

So, uh, like, does anybody like the smell of books?


----------



## Liam (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Book Prefrences?*



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> So, uh, like, does anybody like the smell of books?



Book binding glue huffer.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Book Prefrences?*

Mein Kampf.


----------



## Stawks (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Book Prefrences?*



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> So, uh, like, does anybody like the smell of books?



Yes, yes, yes.


----------



## Dasaki (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Book Prefrences?*



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> So, uh, like, does anybody like the smell of books?


 
Considering that the books I usualy read are from the library or a used book store, I'd be afraid to smell them.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Book Prefrences?*

I'm a pretty big fantasy fan, although fiction is nice once in a while.  I like books that don't go all out on detail though, I'm in the beginning few chapters of Jurassic Park and it's already dragging on.  Nothing against Michael Crichton in the least bit though, I'm just slow and like to get to the story.

Currently I'm into those cheapo paperback $.50 fantasy books that next to nobody has heard about.  You never know what you're going to find, and sometimes you find gold!

Hell, my current favorite book is about a cowboy who has to stop an evil Native American wise woman who raised an army of zombies!  And there's a scene where he has to kill zombie BUFFALO!!!


----------



## Nylak (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Book Prefrences?*



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> So, uh, like, does anybody like the smell of books?


 
I_ love_ the smell of books.  >_>  I don't care how weird that sounds.  And the older, the better.  I love getting books from antique shops or the really old section of used book stores, the kind that are 50+ years old and yellowing, and flipping the pages and inhaling the kind of musty paper and ink smell.  XD

I'm such a freak.  I don't care.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Book Prefrences?*

Fantasy is the shit. If we're going into really old books, I'd suggest the Death Gate Cycles, by Weiss and Hickman. They're very Lord of the Rings-ish, only better. I don't know where you'd be able to find them though.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Book Prefrences?*



Liam said:


> Book binding glue huffer.


 
Don't judge.



Stawks said:


> Yes, yes, yes.


 


Dasaki said:


> Considering that the books I usualy read are from the library or a used book store, I'd be afraid to smell them.


 


Nylak said:


> I_ love_ the smell of books. >_> I don't care how weird that sounds. And the older, the better. I love getting books from antique shops or the really old section of used book stores, the kind that are 50+ years old and yellowing, and flipping the pages and inhaling the kind of musty paper and ink smell. XD
> 
> I'm such a freak. I don't care.


 
Yes, I'm not alone. 8D And yes, the older the better. It's like wine, it's gotta age.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Book Prefrences?*

I'm definitely not much of a book person. When I do read, though, I usually read fiction.


----------



## Rai Toku (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Book Prefrences?*

I tend to gravitate towards fantasy, sometimes horror and the occasional science-fiction.
My favorite author would have to be Piers Antony. Specifically, the Xanth series and Incarnations of Immortality series.
Currently, I'm reading The Ultimate Hitchhiker's Guide. I'm at chapter 10 of Life, the Universe, and Everything.
It doesn't matter much to me, so long as I can keep it open and sit/lie in a comfortable position.


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Book Prefrences?*

Fiction
Crichton
The sound of waves
No preference.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 4, 2010)

I was at an antique store and I got a paperback of _A Farewell to Arms_

And on the last page there's "About Ernest Hemingway"

"He gives as his hobbies skiing, fishing, shooting, and drinking."


----------



## Winter (Apr 6, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Has anyone here read "The Practice Effect" by David Brin?  My favorite book, it reminds me too much of what life might be like if the real world was an MMORPG.
> 
> Currently reading:  The Hobbit (can't believe I never got around to this one earlier)



The Practice Effect was a fun read; I love inventive ideas, and this was a truly inventive story. Brin is a good writer, and I've read most of his books. My fave so far is Startide Rising, though I like all the Uplift books.

I'm currently reading the Percy Jackson books. They're fairly well written, and have a kind of charm that was surgically removed in the movie.


----------



## Aeturnus (Apr 6, 2010)

Right now I'm reading Out of Position. Not a bad story if you can ignore all of the sex scenes.


----------



## Stawks (Apr 6, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> Right I'm reading Out of Position. Not a bad story if you can ignore all of the sex scenes.



Why the hell would you do that.


----------



## Aeturnus (Apr 6, 2010)

Because I fucking want to, asshole.


----------



## Stawks (Apr 6, 2010)

Jesus christ

Someone's touchy


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 18, 2010)

One of my "friends" on facebook (stupid douche) had " 'I hope they serve beer in hell' is the best book I have ever read." and I'm thinking "Then you haven't ready many books you dumb fucking faggot."


----------



## Smelge (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Book Prefrences?*



Dasaki said:


> Im curently reading Lackey's "Dragon Jousters" series.



I think I have the first book, I was unaware it was a series, might have to look into that.

Favorite genre(s) Sci-fi/fantasy
Favorite Author(s) Terry Pratchett, Sandy Mitchell, Dan Abnett
Book(s) your curently reading? Reaper Man
Prefrence between paperback and hardback?  Hardback. I like to take the shitty shiny covers off and just have the book itself on the shelf. Paperbacks just fall apart too easily for my liking. My absolute favourite book, Necropolis by Dan Abnett is in a terrible state now. I'll have to get the hardback.


----------



## GraemeLion (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Book Prefrences?*



Voidrunners said:


> Paperbacks just fall apart too easily for my liking. My absolute favourite book, Necropolis by Dan Abnett is in a terrible state now. I'll have to get the hardback.



Sadly, even hardbacks fall apart after a few years nowadays.  They're like paperbacks.. designed to fail, with cheap glue, cheap paper, etc.  If you want to get a book done well, take it to a professional bookbinder for restoration.  It's gotta be on the right paper, though.   Library editions might have a bit longer life, but your modern standard bookstore hardback will fall apart in under a decade or two.

Favorite Genre: Hard Sci-Fi
Favorite Author: Hard to Tell.  Doctorow is a fascination right now.  Asimov, Clarke, Heinlein, Bradbury
Books Currently Reading: About fifteen, spanning tons of genres.  I tend to read too many things at once.  I should get better at that.
Preference between Hardback/paperback: Neither.  I like ebooks.  It takes the presentation away and leaves just the content, stripped bare.  Ideas that are a hundred years old next to ideas that are ten minutes old.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Book Prefrences?*



Voidrunners said:


> Favorite genre(s) Sci-fi/fantasy
> Favorite Author(s) Terry Pratchett, Sandy Mitchell, Dan Abnett
> Book(s) your curently reading? Reaper Man


... Are you a French me?  I mean, you're lacking Dan Simmons on that list, but otherwise that's pretty spot on.



Voidrunners said:


> My absolute favourite book, Necropolis by Dan Abnett is in a terrible state now. I'll have to get the hardback.


Gaunt's Ghosts books come in hardback?  I was not aware of this.  And I know the feeling about Paperbacks:  My _Eisenhorn_ omnibus is about halfway between "Prim" and "Taped" condition right now, and it's only going to get worse as time goes on.  

BTW, hypothetical scenario: So a Rincewind and a Ciaphas Cain walk into a bar...


----------



## Browder (Apr 18, 2010)

The Thief of Always, is amazing. For those of you who don't know it's like Coraline but even more well written, darker, and much more sinister. Despite this it's accessible to every and any age group.

Plus the artwork is cool too.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 18, 2010)

I have a strong attachment to the Night Angel Trilogy.
I don't know how many times I've read those bloody books, and they get better for me each time.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 19, 2010)

I just finished World War Z.   I suggest everyone get a copy and read it.  Best d*mn book i've read in a long, long time *S*


----------



## Smelge (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Book Prefrences?*



Attaman said:


> ... Are you a French me?  I mean, you're lacking Dan Simmons on that list, but otherwise that's pretty spot on.
> 
> Gaunt's Ghosts books come in hardback?  I was not aware of this.  And I know the feeling about Paperbacks:  My _Eisenhorn_ omnibus is about halfway between "Prim" and "Taped" condition right now, and it's only going to get worse as time goes on.
> 
> BTW, hypothetical scenario: So a Rincewind and a Ciaphas Cain walk into a bar...



I'm not French, I just live here.

As far as I know they're hardback. The newer books get released hardback now, then you wait best part of a year for paperback. I recall they were working their way back through the series.

And Rincewind would never walk into a bar. He might fall through the ceiling or hide in there to escape pursuers.


----------



## Tao (Apr 19, 2010)

I love Stephen King books, but I also love the Valiant series, Bartimaeus trilogy, House of Leaves, and anything by Isabel Allende.


----------



## Skittle (Apr 19, 2010)

Does Army of Darkness Omnibus Volume 1 count as a book? Haha.

I love horror/sci-fi. That is my main for anything really. Fantasy as well too.

Favorite authors... Eoin Colfer, Kelley Armstrong... Only ones I can name off the top of my head.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Book Prefrences?*



CAThulu said:


> I just finished World War Z.   I suggest everyone get a copy and read it.  Best d*mn book i've read in a long, long time *S*












Voidrunners said:


> I'm not French, I just live here.
> 
> As far as I know they're hardback. The newer books get released hardback now, then you wait best part of a year for paperback. I recall they were working their way back through the series.
> 
> And Rincewind would never walk into a bar. He might fall through the ceiling or hide in there to escape pursuers.


Ah.

I saw _Bloodpact_ as a hardback, but I wasn't aware any of the first two Omnibus' books had been individually made into hardbacks.

Sure he'll walk into a bar, he'll just often have a monkey alongside him.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 19, 2010)

*If your looking for a good read, here are some awesome books.*

Dresden Files(series)
Mercy Thompson(series)
True Blood(series)
The Morganville Vampires(series)
The Codex Alera(series, same author as Dresden Files)
Cry Wolf(series, same author as Mercy Thompson)

I'll post some more later. These are awesome fucking books. I promise.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: If your looking for a good read, here are some awesome books.*

That's it for right now. I'm look through my box of books right now, it shouldn't take long.


----------



## Melo (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: If your looking for a good read, here are some awesome books.*

Wow, don't you have another forum to troll?


----------



## Corto (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: If your looking for a good read, here are some awesome books.*

Did I miss something? He only recommended some books. Are those book really bad or something?


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: If your looking for a good read, here are some awesome books.*



Midnight Panics said:


> Wow, don't you have another forum to troll?



Naw, I decided I'd troll this one while iming my gf.


----------



## lgnb695 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: If your looking for a good read, here are some awesome books.*



xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Naw, I decided I'd troll this one while *iming *my gf.



I don't believe that verb exists in the English language.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: If your looking for a good read, here are some awesome books.*

MYST series by rand & robyn Miller (yes it's based off the games) 

Dune by frank herbert

Dragons egg by Robert L. Forward

Have a space suit will travel by Robert A. Heinlein

After long silence by sheri S. Tepper

Downbelow station by C. J. Cherryh
These are some of my fave books.


----------



## Fallenmink (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: If your looking for a good read, here are some awesome books.*

_The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ (the entire trilogy (in five parts)) - Douglas Adams

_Slaughterhouse Five, Breakfast of Champions_ - Kurt Vonnegut 

_Dune_ - Frank Herbert 

  Haven't read these yet? Drop what you're doing, find a copy, and read them.


----------



## Tao (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: If your looking for a good read, here are some awesome books.*

Everything's Eventual by Stephen King was a great short story book if you like King. Just finished it. I'm also reading Siddhartha by Hermann Hesse, which is a beautiful book if you're into the whole Buddha thing.


----------



## Stawks (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: If your looking for a good read, here are some awesome books.*



Fallenmink said:


> _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ (the entire trilogy (in five parts)) - Douglas Adams
> 
> _Slaughterhouse Five, Breakfast of Champions_ - Kurt Vonnegut
> 
> ...



This is correct.

Still, stop making threads. There's already a thread about books. It's called Bookssss or something. It's somehow superior to this one.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 20, 2010)

read this today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




readin this now


----------



## Tao (Apr 20, 2010)

Just finished Siddhartha by Hermann Hesse, can't remember which translation though. Wonderful book.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 20, 2010)

There's a book I absolutely adored back in middle school, wish I could find it again. The title was something "of the Forest". It was about Irish mythology, and a girl who had to rescue her brothers from being swans. She had to be silent for a year or something. I liked that book.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: If your looking for a good read, here are some awesome books.*

Ender's game!


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: If your looking for a good read, here are some awesome books.*



Faris said:


> Everything's Eventual by Stephen King was a great short story book if you like King. Just finished it. I'm also reading Siddhartha by Hermann Hesse, which is a beautiful book if you're into the whole Buddha thing.



Stephen Kings latest book was really good.


----------

